# DF-254 Dong Feng Tractor



## Timothy Gomes

So I am brand new to the tractor world. I am a fleet diesel mechanic working on after treatment systems and whatnot. No experience with tractors let alone one I have no manual or parts information on. I just picked up this 25hp Dong Feng machine for 3300 that needs some tlc. Having trouble finding parts info, fluid types fluid amounts etc. is there a resource out there that anyone knows of? I have been through tons of links and have came up empty handed. Any help will be appreciated, this thing needs some help!




  








B4621FC4-12C1-4BF1-B387-7B072568E9E3




__
Timothy Gomes


__
May 17, 2020




DF 254


----------



## pogobill

Have a read through this, see if it matches up with what you have.. Welcome to the forum.
https://devonntractors.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/DEVONN-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## XLENDI

Hi Timothy, i have 2 DF354 AND ONE DF604.
If you are *not in a hurry i* can send you the owners manual and parts manual., my direct email is [email protected] no cost , will have to come normal post, DHL in our country you need a bank loan. Most important , when you get a new DF has the 99% problem , they do a 99% job , but that 1% can start a snow ball effect. i check every nut and bolt on the machine, critical bolts remove clean loctite 277 and fit back. My 354 have 600 and 200 plus. i have fitted the lucas/cav 296 as the water trap standard is not great. Been great machines to date, i am also a spanner man , and i work them to there limit , value for money no complaints. I get my parts direct from


----------



## XLENDI

from china , DHL from china is dirt cheap.


----------



## XLENDI

The info Pogo Bill , sent is the correct operators manual for you DF254.
NOTE THE DIFF LOCK , *CRITICAL YOU FOLLOW.*
Gear box /hydraulics you can use universal tractor oil, also in front axle if not heavy loaded.
Keep the front axle well greased.


----------



## Timothy Gomes

Wow awesome information guys! I have the pistons out being rebuilt right now and have a line up of new filters and fluids ready for when the pistons are complete. Engine has a few leaks and whatnot. Along with the front axle. I haven’t came across a parts catalog yet for the front axle. 

What supplier are you using for parts?


----------



## XLENDI

hi Timothy, i will talk with my supplier, he is slow at the present time , they just lost there first child.


----------



## XLENDI

Hi Timothy 
i will have my chap in china send me the pages of the parts manual you require.
the whole book may to to large , if you advise what parts you require i will follow up on the pages. if he can send by email complete parts book will have him do so. I am useless on computers, strictly a hands on person. Cheers. Alex.


----------



## XLENDI

Hi Timothy
have no idea are to upload or down load , computers are not in my age group. 
my email is [email protected]
i can send you the site for spare parts for your DF254. I can send you the site. Cheers,


----------



## XLENDI

should read ,, spare parts manual


----------



## Colwell

Timothy Gomes said:


> So I am brand new to the tractor world. I am a fleet diesel mechanic working on after treatment systems and whatnot. No experience with tractors let alone one I have no manual or parts information on. I just picked up this 25hp Dong Feng machine for 3300 that needs some tlc. Having trouble finding parts info, fluid types fluid amounts etc. is there a resource out there that anyone knows of? I have been through tons of links and have came up empty handed. Any help will be appreciated, this thing needs some help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B4621FC4-12C1-4BF1-B387-7B072568E9E3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Timothy Gomes
> 
> 
> __
> May 17, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF 254





Timothy Gomes said:


> So I am brand new to the tractor world. I am a fleet diesel mechanic working on after treatment systems and whatnot. No experience with tractors let alone one I have no manual or parts information on. I just picked up this 25hp Dong Feng machine for 3300 that needs some tlc. Having trouble finding parts info, fluid types fluid amounts etc. is there a resource out there that anyone knows of? I have been through tons of links and have came up empty handed. Any help will be appreciated, this thing needs some help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B4621FC4-12C1-4BF1-B387-7B072568E9E3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Timothy Gomes
> 
> 
> __
> May 17, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF 254


 I got the same one and it hard to find parts


----------



## XLENDI

Colwell said:


> I got the same one and it hard to find parts





Colwell said:


> I got the same one and it hard to find parts


 CHECK THIS SITE OUT.
http;//devonntractors.ca operators manual, will check for parts manual. cheers.


----------



## XLENDI

XLENDI said:


> CHECK THIS SITE OUT.
> http;//devonntractors.ca operators manual, will check for parts manual. cheers.


CHECK THIS SITE FOR PARTS.
http;//dongfeng-tractorparts.com
cheers.


----------



## Hotdawg9856

XLENDI said:


> CHECK THIS SITE FOR PARTS.
> http;//dongfeng-tractorparts.com
> cheers.


I tried the site you sent. Do they accept us currency or ship to the US?


----------

